# Set đồ sơ sinh 16 chi tiết chất cotton mềm mịn



## BichThao (3/12/21)

Chất cotton siêu mịn
– Size: 0-3 tháng
– Phù hợp làm quà tặng cho các  sơ sinh
*THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT*
*SET ĐỒ SƠ SINH CAO CẤP CHO BÉ*
Chất liệu : % Cotton , không kích ứng với da của bé. Chất đẹp hơn cả Nous nha các mom. Ảnh thật 100%
Một Combo có đủ các đồ dùng cho bé, vừa rẻ, vừa đẹp và tiện lợi.
Các mẹ sắp sinh không cần phải đau đầu suy nghỉ phải mua gì cho bé mặt, với combo đồ cho bé sơ sinh của shop sẽ đáp ứng các nhu cầu đó.
Sản phẩm đẹp, hợp thời trang, các bạn có thể mua làm quà biếu khi thăm người thân sinh con hết sức ý nghĩa.
Sản phẩm có hộp, túi xách rất tiện dụng. Giá cả hợp túi tiền. 




Bộ sản phẩm bao có 16 chi tiết món đồ bao gồm quần áo, khăn choàng, khăn sữa, giày, gối đầy đủ cho các mẹ đi sinh bé và chăm sóc bé.
Chất liệu cotton co giãn tạo sự thoải mái cho bé khi mang, không dị ứng với da bé, màu sắc dễ thương kích thích thị giác bé.
Dùng làm quà tặng khi thăm người thân sinh hết sức ý nghĩa nhé các bạn.
*16 trong 1 gồm có :*
3 bộ quần áo (2 bộ rời + 1 bộ body liền thân)
2 yếm tròn dây buộc
1 mũ
1 đôi bao tay
1 đôi bao chân
4 khăn sữa

Liên hệ thêm: Website Conyeucuame


----------

